# Endler live bearers



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all , I'm looking for a fee rarer endler live barred like Japanese blues or lyretail endlers or also any unique / beautiful mixes of endler / guppies ... Also I'm looking for any colorful single top -single bottom or doubled sword tail fancy guppies or endler males.. please if you have anything remotely close or just unique let me know. I will buy matures or I'll even take chances on fry if the price is rite.(i trust you not 2 scam me)


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I could say I've got some and also rare ones but the problem is the distance. For I live in Holland. So, that's across the ocean! That won't help you much... Sorry!

I breed several kinds of livebearers and I do have a special focus on endlers myself. I even have got my own strains to offer.

Grtz, "S"


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

How hard is it to get your hands on them in your neighbourhood, if I may ask?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would think going through Adrian would be his best best to find what he wants.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've gotten all of those...from feeder guppies! Seriously, the fish in my avatar was a lil $.20 feeder. If you just want them for looks, and not breeding, try a handful of feeder males. Give them some TLC, and in a few weeks they could end up looking amazing

(unfortunately I don't have any guppies at the moment, sorry!)


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Yep, why don't you just purchase from Adrian? Just like Susan mentioned...
For sure, enough choice to choose from...


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I do have feeders ,and yes they will amaze you if you give them time and clean water which is usually what they lack being fish food. My favorite fish still to date was a feeder and he is how I actually came to learn of the elusive endler live bearers. I have at the moment peacocks and black bar from Adrian hernandez and I'm also have about 40+ 3 day - 9 day old endler fry that just poped out of 2 of my endler females , so things are looking up , at the time I wrote this I was looking for some hybrids to add to a tank which since then has become yet another project. The baby's are fun to watch but they do grow so slow , so its good practice of patients for me. Emeraldking owe have spoken before and iv seen some of your pictures and you have beautiful fish , if I were a little closer I would love to take you up on the offer. As far as finding endler or endler hybrids there are a half dozen LFS in my area that sell Blackbar and common hybrids its actually harder to get feeders and usually healthy female fancy guppies then endlers. That being said I want unique and different over quantity of same old . But you never really know what will turn up in tanks sometimes so I always look hard.


----------

